# Using Square to Collect Tips



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm sick and tired of tips not being given to us drivers. So I thought it would be cool to remain cashless by having our riders tip using a tablet via square. I attached some pictures of what I was thinking.

We could have the tablet with square register up at all times and if rider inquires explain to them it is a way to remain cashless and still reward a great driver. Opinions?


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

It will be great, until a rider takes a pic and and sends it to Uber, or worst yet, they post it on Twitter, that gets them an answer 10x faster, after that, it's a guaranteed deactivation, in this case, it's not if you will get deactivated by doing it, but when..


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

That's why I would have it on the regular screen and if the pass asks about it I would tell them
It's for their convenience to check email, Facebook, and ahem...Leave a tip for great service.
Also, another explanation could be that it's for my private clients to pay for their trips and leave a tip. ( I'm Uber SUV)


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> That's why I would have it on the regular screen and if the pass asks about it I would tell them
> It's for their convenience to check email, Facebook, and ahem...Leave a tip for great service.
> Also, another explanation could be that it's for my private clients to pay for their trips and leave a tip. ( I'm Uber SUV)


ass wh le...


----------



## RippGutt (Sep 6, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> That's why I would have it on the regular screen and if the pass asks about it I would tell them
> It's for their convenience to check email, Facebook, and ahem...Leave a tip for great service.
> Also, another explanation could be that it's for my private clients to pay for their trips and leave a tip. ( I'm Uber SUV)


I like your idea to the point if it works I may be interested in trying something similar... Tired of hearing "they should let us tip you guys through the app" smh


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

I just set up a tablet in my car for the same reason. Luckily it's jailbroken, so I've hidden all the apps except Square and my lock screen picture is a message about the earnings for short trips and how tips are appreciated (someone posted that photo here earlier, which is what I used for it). Tonight/tomorrow will be first time trying it


----------



## uberyft (Sep 2, 2014)

RealStatistics said:


> I just set up a tablet in my car for the same reason. Luckily it's jailbroken, so I've hidden all the apps except Square and my lock screen picture is a message about the earnings for short trips and how tips are appreciated (someone posted that photo here earlier, which is what I used for it). Tonight/tomorrow will be first time trying it


I think that if there is any way that you can like make a slideshow of maybe short videos and pictures, including funny pics, or upcoming news, as well as putting the uber earning sign on one of the pics, and have another slideshow reading SQUARE ACCEPTED HERE would be a more approachable method, that way IMO, would not scream "leave me tips, check out how cheap uber is", it would be disguised, yet visible.

Don't know if I explain myself.


----------



## TaninLa (Aug 4, 2014)

uberyft said:


> I think that if there is any way that you can like make a slideshow of maybe short videos and pictures, including funny pics, or upcoming news, as well as putting the uber earning sign on one of the pics, and have another slideshow reading SQUARE ACCEPTED HERE would be a more approachable method, that way IMO, would not scream "leave me tips, check out how cheap uber is", it would be disguised, yet visible.


Yes, Just my humble opinion but whenever there are TVs in the car I always watch and if I saw a "paypal / square accepted for gratuities" or hell even "lip gloss available for sale!" I might buy if I forgot mine at home. It's much more comfortable than what a couple drivers have started doing - doing small talk trying to sell their or their friend's side businesses (CPA services, etc.)

That it, if it *flashed* across the screen as well as the weather / short clips (if anyone is familiar with NYC cabs - you know, the programming they do.)


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Taken many tips w/ Square in my cab and Uber Mobile. Had a guy tonight ask how he could include a tip, I told he couldn't from his Uber account but could through my Square account and his card. He said okay, do that then, and stood there. I said I will actually need to scan your card. He was drunk and obviously didn't feel like messing with it. He just put out his to shake and said, thanks a lot, you have a good night. I think that's what he said. All I heard was, 'WHO EVER THE DUMBASS WAS THAT CAME UP WITH THIS NO TIPPING CRAP JUST COST YOU FIVE BUCKS.'


----------



## Baron VonStudley (Jun 20, 2014)

I learned from trying to call in a credit card number to the calzone shop during peak delivery and order times when I am sitting at a drunks house and they suddenly realized they don't have enough money was a losing battle. Sometimes the credit card was hard to read in the dark or its snowing out and I'm standing outside freezing my nutsack off. I figured that having a away for me to collect on my own was the way to go. I would have to settle up with the end of the night but it was the best alternative to my past experience. So I figured I could get square or in my case I went with amazon register because they are only charging 1.75% through 2015 and free $10 to start. SO I hope someday to accept tips this way I am ready if it ever comes up but i have been afraid to advertise it for risk of someone reporting it.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

uberyft said:


> I think that if there is any way that you can like make a slideshow of maybe short videos and pictures, including funny pics, or upcoming news, as well as putting the uber earning sign on one of the pics, and have another slideshow reading SQUARE ACCEPTED HERE would be a more approachable method, that way IMO, would not scream "leave me tips, check out how cheap uber is", it would be disguised, yet visible.
> 
> Don't know if I explain myself.


I'd be careful with that! I've read so me tweets mocking that this weekend, kind of made the driver look like a beggar


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

uberyft said:


> I think that if there is any way that you can like make a slideshow of maybe short videos and pictures, including funny pics, or upcoming news, as well as putting the uber earning sign on one of the pics, and have another slideshow reading SQUARE ACCEPTED HERE would be a more approachable method, that way IMO, would not scream "leave me tips, check out how cheap uber is", it would be disguised, yet visible.
> 
> Don't know if I explain myself.


I like the idea of a slideshow showing news, weather, and funny pics.
I would also include any notes such as UberX rates and what I have available in my car. I was going to just make a sign, but I drive mostly at night and it would be a struggle to read in the dark.
But as far as asking for tips, I wouldn't put it on a slide, but having the tablet there, I could plug in the card reader at anytime if I need it.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

uberyft said:


> It will be great, until a rider takes a pic and and sends it to Uber, or worst yet, they post it on Twitter, that gets them an answer 10x faster, after that, it's a guaranteed deactivation, in this case, it's not if you will get deactivated by doing it, but when..


Unfortunately true.

Although I do have Square on my phone and tablet for my photography business, and I have used it a few times for riders to tip when they've asked, but I never bring it up or even hint at it. I wouldn't keep my tablet in the back though, I'm not that trusting. I keep gel air fresheners in the cup holders in the rear door pockets (get them at the dollar store, 2 for $1), and I've had a couple disappear on me before.


----------



## DriverJ (Sep 1, 2014)

Baron VonStudley said:


> I learned from trying to call in a credit card number to the calzone shop during peak delivery and order times when I am sitting at a drunks house and they suddenly realized they don't have enough money was a losing battle. Sometimes the credit card was hard to read in the dark or its snowing out and I'm standing outside freezing my nutsack off. I figured that having a away for me to collect on my own was the way to go. I would have to settle up with the end of the night but it was the best alternative to my past experience. So I figured I could get square or in my case I went with amazon register because they are only charging 1.75% through 2015 and free $10 to start. SO I hope someday to accept tips this way I am ready if it ever comes up but i have been afraid to advertise it for risk of someone reporting it.


The truth is, I bet Uber actually likes us getting tips. They just thought it'd be really cool to advertize *'No Tip Necessary - It's Included - It's Really Not - But We'll Say Anything to Anyone at Anytime to Make Money.'* Think about it - if we're getting a few extra bucks that might keep us going just a bit longer as a driver for Uber, *AND* Uber doesn't have to pay a penny of it, why wouldn't they like it? *You've got people working for you that someone else pays. Doesn't cost you a cent --- DUH! *Come on Uber, a tipping option - wake up.

Had I not made what I have so for on tips, there's a good chance I would have already been gone back to driving a truck. Fares are still $1.40/mile, but my expenses are just too much. *THE TIPS ARE NECESSARY UBER, NOT GOING INTO MY FERRARI FUND!*


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Moofish said:


> I like the idea of a slideshow showing news, weather, and funny pics.
> I would also include any notes such as UberX rates and what I have available in my car. I was going to just make a sign, but I drive mostly at night and it would be a struggle to read in the dark.
> But as far as asking for tips, I wouldn't put it on a slide, but having the tablet there, I could plug in the card reader at anytime if I need it.


Yeah, I think informational, entertainment, is probably a good perk pax's may enjoy. The tweets I saw were sad, apparently the driver droned on and on about how awful Uber pays, and asked for gratuities and had a slide show supporting his argument. :-(


----------



## Moofish (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Unfortunately true.
> 
> Although I do have Square on my phone and tablet for my photography business, and I have used it a few times for riders to tip when they've asked, but I never bring it up or even hint at it. I wouldn't keep my tablet in the back though, I'm not that trusting. I keep gel air fresheners in the cup holders in the rear door pockets (get them at the dollar store, 2 for $1), and I've had a couple disappear on me before.


They make tablet holders with locks, which is what I would consider if I planned to keep Ubering much longer.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Moofish said:


> They make tablet holders with locks, which is what I would consider if I planned to keep Ubering much longer.


I still wouldn't risk it. With my luck someone would vomit on it.

You should have seen the look on the guy at Best Buy when I bought my tablet, and was asking if the accidental damage protection plan would cover damage from blood or vomit. He thought I was joking, but I told him I was serious. He had to ask the manager, who had to call corporate for an answer. It doesn't for those who are curious... Apparently they don't consider the typical conditions in an ambulance to be "normal" usage.


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

Update... This weekend I used this method and it worked beautifully.

Pass: I wish I had a way to tip I left my card with atm access in Dallas. So I said no problem I have square. Took out my square *swipe* $30 tip $40 ride.


----------



## RealStatistics (Sep 4, 2014)

Uber ATL said:


> Update... This weekend I used this method and it worked beautifully.
> 
> Pass: I wish I had a way to tip I left my card with atm access in Dallas. So I said no problem I have square. Took out my square *swipe* $30 tip $40 ride.


But you're not advertising the fact that you have square, right? My ratings took a hit when I did it


----------



## Uber ATL (Jun 13, 2014)

No I didn't advertise it but when presented with the dilemma of not having cash. I simply provided an easy solution. Square.


----------



## SunSmith (Apr 20, 2014)

I carry Square, haven't ever pulled it out for a passenger (use it for my other business). Thought of it, but haven't been able to bring it up smoothly.


----------



## Goober (Oct 16, 2014)

I started doing it...discreet square sticker by radio visible from back seats...might effect ratings slightly. Most ppl don't notice it...no one mentions it..but I have used it.


----------



## dandy driver (Jan 28, 2015)

Uber ATL said:


> View attachment 1603
> I'm sick and tired of tips not being given to us drivers. So I thought it would be cool to remain cashless by having our riders tip using a tablet via square. I attached some pictures of what I was thinking.
> 
> We could have the tablet with square register up at all times and if rider inquires explain to them it is a way to remain cashless and still reward a great driver. Opinions?


get the customer's phone number and make Them your personal you can run a credit card on your own credit card machine and save a lot of money not giving it to uber


----------



## Large (Dec 19, 2014)

Great idea until you get that one jag bag on a 2x surge and he tweets a pic to Uber!


----------



## ubercrashdummy (Mar 5, 2015)

If I saw a paypal accepted sticker with the driver's email or phone number, I'd choose that over swiping my card with a square option. My wife uses square for her business and I know its solid but for some reason the idea of swiping my card on a drivers tablet seems less palatable.

You could even make a professional looking laminated info sheet and tuck it in a pocket behind the front seats. Restate Uber's philosophy about tipping with paypal and/or google wallet instructions/ info. People are curious so even if they can only see a small part of the insert, they will inevitably pull it out. Plus, it's harder to give a driver a lower rating for something you found while snooping.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

uberyft said:


> It will be great, until a rider takes a pic and and sends it to Uber, or worst yet, they post it on Twitter, that gets them an answer 10x faster, after that, it's a guaranteed deactivation, in this case, it's not if you will get deactivated by doing it, but when..


THIS
Probably should have closed thread after this
I think everyone thinks its a great idea,however of course Uber wouldnt
So you're good as long as you dont have an OC pax tweet or email Uber about it
by the way the PayPal swiper works great too


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Moofish said:


> They make tablet holders with locks, which is what I would consider if I planned to keep Ubering much longer.


Did you read the installation instructions for the one your link offers? Would DESTROY your car interior! Must be a better mounting system...Those of you who do have it, how is it mounted?


----------



## Timinator1313 (May 28, 2015)

I like the idea because (more than once) I've had passengers want to tip me, but find they don't have very much cash on them (especially after a concert). I tell them that tiping isn't required, but they still feel bad because they tell me they wish there was a tipping option on the Uber app


----------



## BruiserB (Jul 13, 2015)

Could one just keep a Square reader connected to the phone with the Uber Partner app on it? Never bring up tipping, but it may subliminally prompt riders to ask if they can tip and then we could just present it as an option. It would be a bit less tacky than putting up a Square sticker.


----------



## Ziggy (Feb 27, 2015)

dandy driver said:


> get the customer's phone number and make Them your personal you can run a credit card on your own credit card machine and save a lot of money not giving it to uber


you'd better have Commercial Insurance and city & airport permits ... plus you'll likely get deactivated


----------



## XUberMike (Aug 2, 2015)

What's all his deactivation talk? Hey are we not self employed? thus able to do as we see fit to better serve our customers needs? I guess UBER only wants us to carry water, gum, tissue, phone chargers and drunks that can Ralph in our vehicles.


----------

